# Botia kubotai (Angelicus Loach) photo



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Here is a Picture of the new additions to my aquarium, they are beautiful fish and really very entertaining to watch! :-D


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

*more of my Botia Kubotai*

hard to capture on the move...


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

*another one*

they are only small but look awesome going round in a group of them..


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Great looking fish :thumbsup: How many do you have?


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey Romad,

I currently have four, I would have more but I only have a 29gallon and need to pick wisely! 

They are great though.
Cheers


Simon


----------

